

I'm majoring in Facebook, how about you? - garbowza
http://money.cnn.com/2007/10/08/magazines/fortune/blakely_facebook.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2007100811

======
dangrover
This seems kind of silly. Maybe I'm just cynical, what could you learn from
this class that you couldn't by just reading the documentation?

~~~
garbowza
I imagine the interaction with other students and their experiences is
extremely valuable in the same sense that you don't necessarily learn
technical skills from YC, but being in the right environment makes your
existing skills that much more effective.

------
rms
I got banned from facebook yesterday and they still won't tell me what I did.
I feel lost. It's a lot worse than getting banned from Digg.

~~~
garbowza
The only reasons I can think of for getting banned are spamming or multiple
accounts. I've heard of developers getting their applications booted, but I've
never heard of someone getting banned themselves! Probably the worst site to
get banned from (besides Hacker News, that is!).

~~~
rms
I have one FB account. I have an open dev account and an empty application.

I got an official Facebook warning about one year ago for creating a group
"For every 100 people that join this group Apple will donate a laptop to a
needy child." I think it got to 250 people in an hour and then it was gone.

I had a middle name listed on Facebook as "rupertmurdochsucks" which was kind
of a running joke. The only thing I can think of is that I recently contacted
support about a bug that switched my class year to "Alum." They told me how to
fix it and I did. But the CS person reported me for having a fake name, which
seems really stupid, especially because they won't tell me what is going on. I
also had a group that promoted Kratom, which probably goes against the
facebook Terms of Use but the group co-admin didn't get banned and the group
is still there.

